# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Видео

## subpar

Где можно мне скачать "видио" Чебурашка? 
У меня:  День Рождения
Голубой Вагон
и С Шапоклиак 
от YouTube.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9ONrO9Or_o  Осторожно: мат!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

вот нашел случайно этот сайт  http://www.sharereactor.ru/cgi-bin/mzlist.cgi

----------

